# Next week



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I am not Nostradamus, nor have I ever claimed to know exactly what is going on with these fish.... but if I were a betting man I would say next week we will start to see quite a few posts on here talking about catching fish in the Central Ohio area. 
Some of us might actually feel as though we know what we are doing again! I know for me it has been frustrating at times... other times I wonder why it can be so easy (Indian Lake). Take care and I would imagine I will see a few of you out there this week!
ying
blue and chrome


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

The lakes will be muddied up for a few days after this front passes. We had some flash flooding north of alum this morning.




> blue and chrome


 Hey now! I don't go around giving YOUR secrets away...lol


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Hey now! I don't go around giving YOUR secrets away...lol


 i lost your secret at buckeye last night.too bad we got there at the tail end of the good bite  
i did get on on "the secret" before i lost it,though.it was so big that it had one set of trebles in it's mouth and the other set behind it's behind


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

OK OK maybe that cat's been outta the bag for quite some time. I was just hoping everyone forgot.  Blue/Chrome w/orange belly has been vetty vetty goooot to me.


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Net said:


> OK OK maybe that cat's been outta the bag for quite some time. I was just hoping everyone forgot.  Blue/Chrome w/orange belly has been vetty vetty goooot to me.


Very good to me as well.I wonder why.Thats a killer color combo.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

cause 95 percent of everybody uses it!!!  I like it as well but rouge redhead clown has been awesome this fall as well. found some with red eyes they love them.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought he was saying his boat was blue and chrome to meet up with fellow ogfers. Actually just today I was going through some of "my accumulated tackle surplus" and came across a deep diving suspending thunderstick in blue and chrome. I hear the eyes like blue and this sucker is going into my "saugeye spillway box" (lures I don't care too much if I lose). It sure is ugly looking but I bet it can get their attention and catch some big ones.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

And so the week has started. Last night, EE and I hit a couple locations.. no secret spots, did use clown to catch this dandy.
7#10 ounces, 26 3/4 Inches. BEAUTY!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I adjusted your pics to make them a little easier to see. NICE Saugeye too!!


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

What in the world was in that fish's stomach!?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

looks like it swallowed a thanksgiving turkey
________
BBW GRANNY


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

really looks like!!! You see guys thats what patience can bring you!! A dandy female full of eggs that is hungry!! Way to go Ying & EE YOU HAVE BEEN SAYING JUST WAIT!! Well the wait is over!! Bet they are out there right now getting some more while we stay nice and cozy inside!!  The hours of scouting and using your knowledge of your local lakes pays off!! Good Job guys!! Told you Clowns have more Fun!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish guys  
if icould tolerate these cold night time temps,i'd be ou there helping to thin them out  
but like you said before.........."next week" it should be misfit weather


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, there were eggs and 2 shad in the stomach. The eggs are what made her look that way. Went again tonight for about 2 hours. Hit another couple but nothing like last night. Didn't keep either one and my camera batteries are always going on the blink when I need them. I believe tonight I hit 2 males. Both 5 feet from the other and within 10 minutes. Tonight, 1st 2 casts lost both clowns.. caught them on the old stand by... blue and chrome.
It is DEFINITELY COLD out there! WOW.
going to get better!
ying


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

you were fishing with bowling balls and it swallowed your lure?!?!

Nice ONE!!!!


I need to bust out my clowns!!! Congrats on a OINK OINK!!!

I lost a white husky jerk 12 today that was custom weighted with plumbers tape if it makes you feel any better  Not to mention I put red "bleeding" hooks on it


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Great eye guys. Way to go!


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes that is a great eye. Maybe some of you eye guys can explain to me why great eyes are taken out of the possible future state record pool to be eaten when there are so many average eyes in that average fish pool to eat.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

why should we need to explain?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

There's no shortage of lunker saugeye my friend. At least not in the body of water where ying6 caught that one(1) fish. There's only a shortage of knowledgable & persistent anglers to catch them when they are most active.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

MSA, There are more fish like that than people probably realize. Taking one and having a good dinner is not wrong in my eyes. If we felt we were hurting the chances of landing a state record we wouldn't take anything. Sometimes you just have to have faith in fishermen. Especially guys who put in hours and understand the fishery. The people who fish now and are successful probably understand your concern and are the reason why you have the opportunity to catch fish like this.
take care and hope to see you out there.
Ying


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

very very cool


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Maybe I should have used the word "enlighten" me instead of explain to me. I just don't understand the killing of these magnificent specimens of any species when there are so many more of the average size to be taken to eat.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

enlightening would probably not be much help in your understanding,but the two preceeding replies should have helped.the old c&r,c&c argument has gone on for years and years,and will continue.and though people have stated their reasons for c&c in the past,it usually doesn't give most a better understanding of "why".
we're all(including you)entitled to do as we wish(legally)with the fish we catch,be it releasing or consuming.asking questions is fine to a point,but some people insist on being self appointd fish police,forcing their opinions on others.not saying this is your intention,but if you get 100 answers,i am doubtful it will contribute to a better understanding.
again,not directed at you in particular,but i'll never understand why some people vehomently oppose keeping and consuming certain fish,or even any fish  
but i never will,so i just do my thing and try not to figure them out,as it's what they enjoy,and they're entitled to that without me questioning their motivation


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

multi species angler said:


> Maybe I should have used the word "enlighten" me instead of explain to me. I just don't understand the killing of these magnificent specimens of any species when there are so many more of the average size to be taken to eat.


multispeciesangler, 
as Ying's fishing partner (and I use that term loosely







), I can assure you he has carefully caught and released more big fish than many of us will ever catch. Even if he was entirely catch and keep with fish of every size, it wouldn't be anybody's place to question it. 
As Net said, there is absolutely no shortage of BIG fish swimming around central Ohio.....just have to find them. 
Ying, thanks for sharing the picture, glad I got to be there first hand.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I used to get all riled up over people keeping fish,big fish,etc. I'm (99.99%)over it as long as regs are followed,etc.

Having said that I see nothing wrong with MSA having an opinion...IF I RULED THE WORLD, 100% C&R (but thats just me). Like I said I could care less. To each his/her own. Don't tell me what to do and I won't tell you what to do.

But yeah the debate would rage on and on and on, so I just enjoy the pics....

once again awesome fish, hopefully it will inspire someone to go out and brave the cold weather and catch one even bigger.....I'm supposed to meet my brother right now to seek out monster eyes but am feeling wussy....or should I say I had too much fun last night....


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have no problems with selective harvest concepts or folks keeping stunted fish. We need to educate instead of argue to get everyone on the same page. I keep fish a few times a year but would load my freezer if I concentrated on fishing for prime table fish (walleye/perch/gills/crappie).
With that being said I have to defend what i and so many others consider the true sports fish (bass/pike/musky) who have so many other obsticles to overcome to become eating/trophy/respectible sizes such as (extreme angling pressure, extreme weather/water-levels conditions,age/size in which they are mature and strong enough to protect offspring)

Put and take fishery's are designed to help reduce the harvest of the slow growing natives AND provide the public a more practical way of catching fish for the table. 

I would like to see more regulations in place in the case of white/hybrid/striped bass and the northern pike.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Mike!!! That just lit a huge fire under me, and gives me yet another reason to tell the wife the garage isn't hers yet


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll be fishing with ying6 tonight and I intend to give him a good talking to. How dare he ambush this forum with a fishing report and a picture of his catch. I pray it doesn't happen again but if it does please try to turn away.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Guys, awesome fish. Casting from shore or a boat?


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

nice avatar!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

do we have to appease the catch and release people i catch and release but i KEEP AS WELL if you catch and release i applaud you because it is a sport to you i though also respect the guy who catches and decide to keep as well it is his or hers legal choice. Respect it!! And maybe if you would like to catch a lunker then put in the hours,knowledge and fishing when most people won't to catch one. Instead of wishing people who do these things put there fish back so you can catch it maybe at a so called easier time of year!! All any one wants is there rightful respect to keep a fish or not!! Drives me crazy!! if you look at Yings and EE posts you know these are knowledgable guys who have total respect for there fisheries.. Way to go guys and hope to see more great reports!!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I would say the people that hurt the fishery more are the people who take a limit every time out of 16"-20". Those are the real breeders. Seems to me from Ying's posts that he releases many fish to fight another day that alot of people would of thrown on their stringer. So he kept a 7lb saugeye, great catch for him and he is well within his rights to keep it. MSA, you should take your C&R bible below Griggs and O'shay and preach to the people who keep every 6" fish they catch. A guy who puts the time in and catches nice fish, occasional keeping one, isnt the problem. The problem is the people who have no idea what the meaning of selective harvest is.

Great fish Ying, keep posting those hawg pics!

Jake


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

but buckeye these are saugeyes there are NO BREEDERS they are produced for eaters!! That is the key reason saugeyes are reproduced they eat fish pellets are easy to produce and they grow fast and all year long for the purpose of ones to catch and enjoy. Walleyes different story i agree whole hardly!! Saugeyes totally different story!!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

multi species angler said:


> Maybe I should have used the word "enlighten" me instead of explain to me. I just don't understand the killing of these magnificent specimens of any species when there are so many more of the average size to be taken to eat.


They taste good, and aren't fattening, so you don't get fat, that "enlightens" you.
LMJeff


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Fishslim has a great point. If a guy like Ying who fishes more than most people work  wants to keep a fish this or any other hybrid species is the one to do it with. The reproduction rate of saugeye is like 3% so as long as they're of decent size, say 15" in my book they're fair game. And i'm a 99.9 percent C&R guy myself. 

The pic's that irk me are of a stringer full of lm or sm bass. IMO they dont even taste that good. A pic of a muskie makes me think the same thing. If you're gonna get either of these stuffed its one thing but you know they arent when there are 8 bass on the stringer.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Fishslim, point well taken and I totally forgot about them having a very small rate of reproduction. I am C&R 99% of the time, mainly only keeping some panfish very rarely. I have no problem with people keeping fish, as long as they are taken legally and within the bag and slot limits. I get annoyed when I head to the Ohio River or certain places around Columbus and I see people put every fish they catch on their stringer. I am fortunate enough to be able to go to the store and buy fish if I really want some, maybe these people arent, but as a sportsman it gets to me sometimes. Even if they are able to buy fillets at the store maybe they like the crappie, walleye, saugeye, etc. they catch and want to prepare their own fillets. They bought a license like the rest of us and can keep the fish they want. I think alot of people would be surprised of how many trophy fish really swim in Ohio waters, theres alot more than you think. I used to preach the 100% C&R thing but if its legal you really have no right to tell someone otherwise. Good luck this winter guys, maybe we can all get a few like Ying's.

Jake


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok, back to the topic. Went out last night with Net and a ran into another very good fisherman. Didn't pick anything up, but I will be trying a different retrieve the rest of the week. Taking tonight off and heading back out Weds and probably Thursday.
You guys can continue the Catch and Release topic as I am out trying to put it into practice. Cold and crisp outside, warm in toasty in... But there aren't any fish inside (unless they are in the freezer)!
ying
Anyone else fishing?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> but I will be trying a different retrieve the rest of the week.


 Ah, you must mean that retrieve where your lure is actually in the water and you're not spending all your time cutting a rat's nest from your reel?    Last night was fun. Cold!...but fun.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

ying6,

I am determined to catch an eye. So yeah when its cold I'll be out there. Like today, and tomorrow, and the next day..........I had a big something on a couple days ago....good luck! I think I know who you ran into


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm gonna hit up Indian tommorrow afternoon. Hopefully I can get out of the wind and find some clear water somewhere.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

stopped at same spot and got 2 nice fat ones in about a half hour right before dark then gone.Caught on a Red head Clown Rouge. Might have to try it one of these nights later in evening see if they come back. Daughter took picture for me then left camera on so if i find some batteries i will post them. Ying Net EE hope to catch up to you guys one of these nights sons gout is finally settling down so i can sneak out after dark with wifes permission. Might have to hit pleasant hill tommorrow night though close buddy over that way limited last night from shore nice eaters nothing big. Rouges and jigs. Buckeye understand your feelings stated well. And you are so right about the amount of trophy's swimming out there right now getting bigger and fatter as we speak. Pig indian report moundwood chocolate milk not sure about dreambridge area but would say water toward southside of lake would be cleanest. But do NOT LET THAT MUDDY WATER STOP YOU FISH BEING CAUGHT DURING DAY TIME ON JIGS AND ROUGES IN THE CHANNELS.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

it swallowed a baseball. Probably got 3 lbs of lead weights in it.    

Nice fish Yingy.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

here is photo of the 2 i got tonight found some batteries finally.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Those are beauties slim. Thanks for posting.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice ones,slim


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

are some big males. I have caught alot of dandy males this fall. Ready for a ying SOW!!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Got a couple of cigars tonight at IL. They ran about 16" & 18 1/2", but real thick males. Both caught on Rogues. Clown (for you slim) and blue/chrome. I got there at 430 and over the next half hour saw 12 caught. Then the front came in and it got dark and it shut off like a light. I managed one straggler at about 630. It got nasty up there really quick tonight. Water was choc milkshake. No current though, pretty slack. 

The guy next to me got 3 including a 5 pounder. My bud pictured below lost a nice 4 pounder right off the bat trying to just lift him without a net onto shore. He also did something i've never seen before. He managed to snag 2 shad on the same cast. The big shad were in there thick. He snagged a total of 5 of them and none were smaller than about 8".


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hit the water around 7:30 last night. Fished with net, only managed 1. On clown, a shade under 18. 
Seemed like a good night to be out, just couldn't connect. 
ying 
going to be cold out there tonight!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I connected with a fish scale about 1" long. That's got to be worth at least an honorable mention . Sure would've liked to have seen the rest of that brute. After you left, a wall of wind & cold hit as I was tying down the boat. I think we made a good decision to come in when we did :C.


----------

